
Amazon Picking Challenge - signa11
http://amazonpickingchallenge.org/
======
ragebol
I saw this competition at RoboCup in Leipzig. So many improvised-looking stuff
going on, some with home vacuum cleaners to generate vacuum for suction cups.

Apparently, the winner, Team Delft from the Netherlands, had 0 errors on
recognizing the objects. They used some sort of deep neural net for that.

[http://www.tudelft.nl/nl/actueel/laatste-
nieuws/artikel/deta...](http://www.tudelft.nl/nl/actueel/laatste-
nieuws/artikel/detail/team-delft-wint-amazon-picking-challenge-1/)

------
biot
First prize is $25,000 USD. Doesn't seem worth it given that it appears one
must upload their code, eg: [https://github.com/amazon-picking-
challenge](https://github.com/amazon-picking-challenge)

In comparison, Netflix gave away $1,000,000 for a better recommendation
algorithm.

~~~
ajkjk
It seems worth it if you want 25000$ and are willing to do this work for it,
no?

~~~
mavus
I think what was meant was that a winning solution to Amazon's problem is
probably worth a lot more to them than $25000 to them. Eg. cents saved picking
item would rack up to millions saved annually. Amazon bought Kiva for $775
million.[1] a top rank robotic picking and packing solution would be worth as
much too.

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2012-03-19/amazon-
acq...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2012-03-19/amazon-acquires-
kiva-systems-in-second-biggest-takeover)

~~~
ghshephard
Amazon won't be using any of this technology. Heck, nobody will be using this
technology. This is just an opportunity to encourage people to get together
and further research.

------
mabbo
What people don't seem to understand is that picking is _hard_ even for
humans. The technology isn't yet close to replacing human labor imho.

The bins used here are the best case scenario- every item visible, every item
is actually in the bin it's supposed to be in, the bin only 20℅ full by
volume. A human can pick at ten times the speed of these robots given those
conditions. Fill the bin to the point that nothing more will fit in, and now
try competing with a human.

Amazon Robotics isn't paying the winners $25,000 and actually using what they
built next week. They're just trying to put research on the right path.

------
Freak_NL
There appears to be a stray object replacement character (U+FFFC) in the title
(right after the 'n' in Amazon). Perhaps someone can edit it out?

~~~
nfriedly
I assumed that was intentional - I read it as "Amazon Object Picking
Challenge"

------
dsl
Something that seems really odd is they are working off the false assumption
that current picking bins are suitable for the job. It seems every team was
effectively competing against the bins, not devising an efficient way to put a
subset of objects in storage into a container.

~~~
icebraining
How do you know it's a false assumption and not a tested fact?

~~~
gcatalfamo
How do you know if it's a tested fact? And even if it was, why not
experimenting without human constraints?

~~~
icebraining
I _don 't_ know, that's why I'm asking!

 _And even if it was, why not experimenting without human constraints?_

Who says they didn't? Really, all I'm asking is: why is everyone assuming that
Amazon/Kiva didn't think about these things? Because unless one has a good
reason to think they are taking a wrong approach, it just seems like hubris to
flat-out claim so.

------
MehdiHK
It is kind of sad to see the animated gif at the bottom of the page. Robots
are coming for his job.

[http://amazonpickingchallenge.org/kivapick2.gif](http://amazonpickingchallenge.org/kivapick2.gif)

~~~
codecamper
I was about to write the same thing. He's the last guy at the factory.
Surrounded by other robots impatiently waiting on this slow human.

I used to think Amazon was great when they sold books. Now I'm not so sure.

but I suppose it's too late. Once humans are removed, they can drop prices
lower than anyone with humans could possibly provide. yikes.

~~~
icebraining
So when Amazon replaced all those cashiers, cleaners and rest of retail
personnel with a site they were great, but replacing a few warehouse jobs is
sad?

~~~
codecamper
you make a good point, but it wasn't so obvious back then what was happening.
the world was still dialup.

------
esac
the prize 25k is not relevant since most of the equipment can be taken from a
sponsor and the participants are mostly universities, which means that every
single cost is paid either by a sponsor or by amazon, we entered last year and
ended up paying a total of 250€ for 5 members

personally i love the fact that this competition exists even if only to push
research in the field

------
Msterup
Why are people from Quebec not allowed to enter?

(Challenge is void in Brazil, Quebec, Crimea, Cuba, Iran, Syria, North Korea,
Sudan, and where prohibited by law.)

~~~
1_800_UNICORN
Legal hurdles. Quebec has some interesting laws about conducting business
in/with their province, particularly around doing business in both French and
English.

I'm not sure about why Brazil and Crimea are not allowed to participate, but I
know Cuba, Iran, Syria, North Korea, and Sudan will all be prevented due to US
sanctions against those countries.

------
jkldotio
Google approaching this kind of challenge with neural networks[0]. Which is,
perhaps, connected to why they are putting Boston Dynamics up for sale.

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuoX_866UFg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuoX_866UFg)

------
james32322
I've thought that maybe a better idea for amazon woud be containerising their
products. Is it easier to delevop a picking robot that can deal with odd
shaped objects, or a packing robot that can put an individual object into a
cardboard box, with a universal way to grip?

------
1ris
They having this contest in germany for a reason - but if they are so cheap
with the price money I don't think employees should feel threatened - yet.

------
tsukassa
I don't understand why this site is hosted on BlueHost...

